# Käfer oder Larve?



## inge50 (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hab heute im Teich ein Lebewesen entdeckt, das ich nicht einordnen kann.
Es ist auch nur ca. 15mm lang, die Farbe grau-grün. Ich dachte erst es wären Algen oder Schwebpartikel, bis es sich bewegte.

Ich habs mal fotografiert, Bilder sind aber nicht so toll geworden. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr trotzdem was erkennen.

     

Ich sag schon mal danke.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## niri (23. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

hallo inge, 

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das eine libellenlarve ist. ich habe solche auch in meinem größeren mini. eine von ihnen ist vor ein paar tagen geschlüpft.

lg
ina


----------



## inge50 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hallo Ina,

aber in der Größe kann sie doch noch nicht schlüpfen 
ist doch viel zu klein, mit 1,5 cm

Ich werde weiter beobachten.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Libellenlarven leben 2 Jahre im Teich bis Sie schlüpfen,
die wird schon noch größer


----------



## chromis (24. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hi,

rein optisch könnte es eine Larve vom __ Plattbauch (Libellula depressa) sein, eine auch im Gartenteich sehr oft anzutreffende Art.
Die andere, in Gartenteichen häufige Großlibelle Aeshna cyanea, hat langgestreckte Larven.

Plattbauch und Larve von der Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer (Aeshna cyanea):


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Servus Freunde der __ Libellen

Libellenlarven sind schwer zu bestimmen  .

Habe nur eine Seite im I-Net gefunden, wo gerade mal 6 Larven bestimmt sind. Leider ist die von Inge nicht dabei.
Mein "Kosmos Libellen-Führer" beschreibt zwar einige, aber diese ist auch nicht zu finden.


----------



## inge50 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hallo,

 ihr Lieben.

Dann hoffe ich mal, das sie genug Verstecke finden, 2 Jahre sind ja eine lange Zeit. 

Eine __ Plattbauch Libelle habe ich im Juni an meinem Teich gesehen. War ein ganz hübscher Brummer. Könnte ja dann passen mit der Größe.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## niri (24. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

hallo inge,

die leere hülle meiner geschlüpften libelle (auf den bildern zu sehen) mißt auch nur 1,5 cm  . ob es genau die gleiche ist wie deine, vermag ich nicht zu erkennen. sie sieht deiner ähnlich aus. 

       


lg
ina


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Servus Inge

Habe jetzt meinen Libellenführer bei Tageslicht ausgequetscht  und siehe da, da sind doch mehr Larven abgebildet (als Zeichnung)  
Muß wohl einiges gestern am Abend übersehen haben  .

Es bieten sich drei Larven von der Größe her an:

Sympetrum vulgatum (Gemeine Heidelibelle)
Sympetrum depressiusculum (Sumpf Heidelibelle) trifft am ehesten, da der Körperwuchs am identischten mit deinem Foto ist.
Sympetrum danae (Schwarze Heidelibelle)
Buchseite mit den Larven


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Rainer, hier die Larve des __ Plattbauch (Libellula depressa)
 

Zum Vergleich, die Larve der Großen __ Königslibelle (Anax imperator)


----------



## chromis (24. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hallo Helmut,

da man __ Libellen nur schlecht anhand eines Fotos der Larve bestimmen kann(ich zumindest kann's nicht), sollte man zusätzlich den Lebensraum in seine Überlegungen einbeziehen. Sympetrum depressiusculum ist eigentlich kein typischer Gartenteichbewohner und soll lt. Bellmann zu den stark gefährdeten Arten gehören.

Libellula depressa gehört zu den wenig speziaisierten Arten und deshalb dürfte auch die große Mehrzahl der gedrungenen Larven im Gartenteich zu dieser Art gehören. So kam eigentlich auch meine Vermutung(mehr ist es nicht) in Richtung __ Plattbauch zustande.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Servus Rainer

Du hast Recht, man sollte das Umfeld natürlich mit einbeziehen  

Dem nach sollte es doch der __ Plattbauch sein  

Fakt ist, das die Larve des Plattbauch in meinem Buch ca. 4cm groß ist (welches Alters-Stadium )  .

Leider kann ich die "Wachstums-Größe" bzw. das "Wachstums-Alter" anhand der Abbildung nicht aus meinem schlauen Büchlein (von Gerhard Jurzitza; Kosmos Libellenführer) heraus lesen.


----------



## chromis (24. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hi Helmut,

die Exuvien auf Ina's Bildern messen nur 1,5cm, allerdings sagt Ina nicht darüber aus, ob daraus eine Libelle geschlüpft ist oder ob sie nur von einer Häutung der Larve stammen. Es muss sich ja auch nicht um die gleiche Art wie bei den Tieren in Inges Teich handeln.



> aus meinem schlauen Büchlein (von Gerhard Jurzitza; Kosmos Libellenführer)


ich kenne beide Libellenführer aus dem Kosmos-Verlag und kann Dir nur raten, mal den Bellmann anzuschauen. Lass Dich nicht von den Kommentaren auf der Amazon-Seite verwirren. Bein Bellmann stehen Kommentare, die zum Jurzitza gehören.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Servus Rainer



> kann Dir nur raten, mal den Bellmann anzuschauen.



Werde ich machen, danke für den Tip  

Ist das dieses Buch:


> Bellmann H (1993): __ Libellen beobachten - bestimmen. Naturbuch, Augsburg. ISBN 3-89440-107-9


----------



## niri (24. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

hi rainer,



> allerdings sagt Ina nicht darüber aus, ob daraus eine Libelle geschlüpft ist oder ob sie nur von einer Häutung der Larve stammen.



ich dachte eigentlich, es ist aussage genug  - aus meinem posting mit den fotos:





> die leere hülle meiner geschlüpften libelle (auf den bildern zu sehen)



wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht was für eine libellenart es ist und ob sie mit inges larve identisch ist. bei mir schlupft diese libellenart eher im späteren sommer und ist recht klein.

lg ina


----------



## chromis (24. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hi Ina,

wenn daraus eine Libelle geschlüpft ist ,dann kann es sich bei dieser Größe  nicht um einen __ Plattbauch handeln. Wenn die Exuvie allerdings im Wasser treibt, dann kann sie auch von einer Larvenhäutung stammen.
Evtl. handelt es sich auch umeine Sympetrum-Art(Heidelibelle). Hast Du mal ein Foto von den Tieren?

Hi Helmut,

ich meinte dieses Buch: 

Der Kosmos Libellenführer, Heiko Bellmann
Die Arten Mitteleuropas sicher bestimmen.
Neuauflage 2007
ISBN 978-3-440-10616-7


----------



## inge50 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hallo

und vielen Dank für eure Mühe.

Also, eine Heidelibelle hab ich noch nicht an meinem Teich gesehen.

Aber eine __ Plattbauch hat meinen Teich schon besucht.

Ich hoffe, das ich mit bekomme, was daraus wird. Ist doch schwierig die Larven in dieser Größe aus einander zu halten.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## niri (24. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

hi rainer,

die larvenhülle (exuvie) trieb natürlich nicht im wasser, sondern saß außerhalb des wassers (ca. 20 cm oberhalb der wasseroberfläche) einen sumpfpflanzenstengel umklmmernd  . das fertige insekt habe ich leider nicht gesehen. aber, da ich mehr von dieser larvensorte habe, klappt vielleicht es auch irgendwann mit dem bild  .

lg
ina


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hallo Ina,

mir ist zwar auch immer noch nicht klar,
wie die Libelle in die Hülle reingepasst hat
aber nach dem schlüpfen schauts dann so aus.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Servus Rainer



> ich meinte dieses Buch:
> 
> Der Kosmos Libellenführer, Heiko Bellmann
> Die Arten Mitteleuropas sicher bestimmen.
> ...



Danke


----------



## Teichfreund (25. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Fröhlichen guten Morgen,

da ich gelesen habe, dass die __ Libellen 2 Jahre im Wasser leben, habe ich gedacht, kann nicht generell sein. Das kommt mit Sicherheit auf die Art drauf an. 
In einem meiner Teichbücher habe ich mal gelesen, dass sie teilweise sogar bis zu 5 Jahren im Wasser bleiben. Tatsächlich wird es jedoch eher so sein, dass die Larven bei uns nach wenigen Wochen oder im folgenden Frühjahr schlüpfen (je nach Art halt). Der zeitliche Faktor ist auf folgender Seite unter 'Entwicklung bis zur Imago' dargestellt.
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/libellen/libellen.htm

Grüße
Markus


----------



## mhbwa (25. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Moin Markus,
da hast Du vielleicht etwas falsch verstanden?
Schlüpfen nach Wochen oder im nächsten Frühjahr bezieht sich
auf das Ausschlüpfen der kleinen Larven aus den Eiern, nicht
auf das Schlüpfen der fertigen __ Libellen aus der letzten Larve.
Gruss
Heinrich


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Servus Heinrich



> Bei Arten, die ihre Eier noch vor dem Herbst ablegen, schlüpfen die Larven nach etwa zwei bis fünf Wochen. Bei __ Libellen die ihre Eier erst später ablegen, schlüpfen die Larven erst im folgenden Frühjahr. Die Larve ist nach dem Schlüpfen winzig und ähnelt eher einem Wurm. Kurz nach dem Schlüpfen häutet sich diese Prolarve zur richtigen, kleiner als 2 mm langen Larve. Im Laufe der Entwicklungszeit, die zwischen *drei Monate* und *fünf Jahre* dauern kann muß sich die Larve bis zu 11 mal häuten.


Quelle


----------



## Eugen (25. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*



			
				mhbwa schrieb:
			
		

> ... Schlüpfen nach Wochen oder im nächsten Frühjahr bezieht sich
> auf das Ausschlüpfen der kleinen Larven aus den Eiern,...
> Gruss
> Heinrich


 

und die Entwicklung bis zur "fertigen Libelle" (Imago) ist abhängig von der Art und den Lebensbedingungen.
Das können einige Monate, aber auch bis zu einigen Jahren sein.

Grundsätzlich zu sagen, das dauert 2 Jahre ist schlicht falsch.

Ich konnte kürzlich das Schlüpfen einer Libelle in einem meiner Seerosenteiche beobachten. Da diese erst im letzten August befüllt wurden, hat die Entwicklung der Larve also max. 11 Monate gedauert.


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

im Schnitt 2 Jahre ist richtig


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> im Schnitt 2 Jahre ist richtig


Diese Aussage ist leider falsch. 

Wenn Du Dich nicht auf gesundes Halbwissen verlässt, sondern mal ein bisschen nachforscht, wirst Du feststellen, dass diese Aussage zwar auf die meisten __ Kleinlibellen zutrifft und nur auf wenige der __ Großlibellen. Dort variert es - abhängig von Art und Umfeld - zwischen 1 und 5 Jahren.


----------



## Teichfreund (25. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hallo,

@Eugen und @Helmut
Danke an die Ehrenretter für das korrekte Nachlesen. Somit ist dann wohl sichergestellt, dass ich nichts falsch verstanden habe. Puh, da kommt man ja ins schwitzen...  

@CoolNiro


> im Schnitt 2 Jahre ist richtig


Naja, so betrachtet kann man bestimmt auch sagen, dass Babys im Schnitt nach 7,689 Monaten geboren werden. Schließlich gibt es eine ganze Arche voll Noahs – Menschen, Affen, Elefanten, Löwen, Katzen, Hunde… 


Grüße
Markus


----------



## Eugen (25. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

OFF TOPIC :



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> im Schnitt 2 Jahre ist richtig



Klar  

".. Im Laufe der Entwicklungszeit, die zwischen drei Monate und fünf Jahre dauern kann.."
nach Adam Riese ( das war ein Oberfranke  ) ergibt (3 + 60) : 2 = 31,5 Monate
Wieviel Monate hat in BY ein Jahr 

Auch wenn dort unten die Uhren anders gehen, wohl auch 12 Monate, oder ??

Im Schnitt ist auch jedes 3. Neugeborenes ein Chinese.
Drum hab ich nur 2 Kinder, denn einen Chinesen wollte ich nun doch nicht.


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Bei uns im warmen Süden gehts halt etwas schneller,
das senkt den Schnitt  

Gruß
Andy

P.S: Sorry, Christine, mit meinem "Halbwissen" bin ich
bis in den Amazonas noch nicht durchgedrungen,
bei meinen 7 Libellenarten (nicht Farben  )
stimmt das mit den 2 Jahren ungefähr. Die Larven und
ich habe schon viele Tauchgänge zusammen gemacht


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

     

Aber um wieder zum Thema zu kommen  

Da spielen soviele Faktoren mit:

Größe des Teiches
Qualität des Wassers
viel fressbares vorhanden
viele Fressfeinde vorhanden
Wettereinflüsse
und, und ....
Also Durchschnittlich von 2 Jahren zu sprechen ......  

Wenn man bedenkt das die __ Libellen leider immer weniger werden, wie ich auch am Ex-Teich feststellen mußte und dieses von Stanek auch bestätigt wird


> An meinem Teich habe ich 1992 noch 20 Arten beobachtet. Im Jahr 1998 waren es nur noch
> 12 Arten von denen sich, wie ich beobachten konnte, mindestens 9 im Teich entwickelt haben.
> Doch auch die Individuenzahlen einzelner, robuster Arten wie __ Vierfleck und Torf-Mosaikjungfer sind in den vergangenen Jahren erschreckend zurückgegangen.


Quelle

so gab es aber auch Besuch von noch nie gesichteten Libellen, wie den Spitzenfleck (Libellula fulva)


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hallo Helmut,



> Wenn man bedenkt das die __ Libellen leider immer weniger werden, wie ich auch am Ex-Teich feststellen mußte und dieses von Stanek auch bestätigt wird



das ist echt schade, es gibt nix schöneres wie Libellen.

Bei mir hat sich mal eine große Eschna beim Eierlegen in
den Algen verfangen. Nachdem ich Ihr die Algen vorsichtig
vom Flügel entfernt hatte und der Flügel getrocknet war
flog Sie hoch hinauf, kam nochmal zurück, ein enger Kreis
um den Kopf und erst weg über die Hecke...das war echt
ein magisches Gefühl  

Gruß
Andy

Das war Sie beim trocknen auf´m Stein:


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: Sorry, Christine, mit meinem "Halbwissen" bin ich
> bis in den Amazonas noch nicht durchgedrungen,
> bei meinen 7 Libellenarten (nicht Farben  )
> stimmt das mit den 2 Jahren ungefähr. Die Larven und
> ich habe schon viele Tauchgänge zusammen gemacht



Wer redet von Amazonas? (ausser Dir?)
Es ging doch um __ Libellen, die bei uns heimisch sind, oder hab da was falsch verstanden? Deshalb bleibt meine Aussage bestehen.

Hast Du Deine Libellenlarven eigentlich durchnumeriert, um festzustellen, wann welche schlüpft? 

Wir können uns gerne einigen: In Andys Teich dauert die Entwicklung der Libellen durchschnittlich 2 Jahre, in anderen Gefilden kann es anders sein


----------



## Teichfreund (25. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Na, da habe ich ja was losgetreten.

@Christine
Ich hätte jetzt eigentlich einmal gedacht, dass Andy das Ganze nicht so wirklich ernst meint und nimmt. Sollte ich mich da täuschen?

@CoolNiro
Na dann komm, oute dich. Meinst du das alles ernst?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Eugen (25. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hi Markus,

vielleicht ist Coolio das hier


----------



## Teichfreund (25. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hi Eugen,

1:0 für dich.  

Aber der Ausgleich wird irgendwann kommen  

Grüße
Markus


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

@ Eugen:



> vielleicht ist Coolio das hier



Wieso hat mein Erlebnis mit der Libelle nichts mit
dem Thema zu tun? Soll ich dafür lieber ein neues
Thema aufmachen?

@ Markus + Christine: 

Was davon ernst war oder nicht überlass ich Euch,
auch wenn ich mich wiederhole versuche ichs nochmal
besser zu formulieren.
Die Vielzahl der in unseren Breitengraden vorkommenden
Libellenarten brauchen zur vollständigen Entwicklung
ca. 2 Jahre. Bei einigen Arten ist es anders.
In Oberbayern sind die __ Libellen am farbenfrohsten
wegen des schönen Wetters.

@ Christine: 

Meine Libellenlarven sind nicht durchnumeriert sondern
haben Namen  

@ alle:

Das Erlebnis mit der Eschna hab ich ernst gemeint,
auf dem Bild s.o. kann man noch ein Stück der
grünen Fadenalge sehn.

Im übrigen halte ich Libellen für äusserst schlau,
schon mehrfach sind welche vom Teich ins Haus
geflogen. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Insekten
nehmen Sie eine hingehaltene Hand und den
Satz "Komm her, ich helf Dir" sofort war, setzen
sich auf den Finger und lassen sich am Teich
auf einer Pflanze wieder absetzen.

Gruß
Andy  

! Wenn mich nochmal einer als Troll !
! beschimpft komm ich durchs Kabel !


----------



## unicorn (27. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

ich finde das sehr magisch...........


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hallo Manuela,

Du auch? Ich auch, ich war regelrecht
verzaubert vom Verhalten der __ Libellen....
ganz ganz großes Tennis  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## inge50 (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hallo,

heute hat sich meine Libellenlarve mal wieder gezeigt.

Alle Achtung, sie hat sich ja schnell weiter entwickelt und ist enorm gewachsen.
Hat sich auch schon mehrmals gehäutet.

    

Die Bilder sind leider nicht ganz scharf, sie war zu schnell für mich. 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hi Inge,

das ist nicht die Libellenlarve vom Anfang . Das ist wieder ne andere Art. 
Der Kopf (vor allen die Augen), Thorax und Hinterleib (vor allen die Zipfel hinten dran ) sind ganz anders aufgebaut. Das ist die Larve einer Großlibelle

MfG Frank


----------



## Kolja (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hallo Inge,

zu deinen ersten Bildern. Ich habe folgende Larven lt. Mergus Gartenteichatlas als junge Plattbauchlibellenlarve bestimmt. Ich hoffe, es ist richtig. Diese tarnen sich immer schön mit Schlamm.
Hier einmal in einer Schüssel, normal verschlammt
 

etwas abgespült
 

und auf dem Teichboden, kaum zu sehen.

 

"Deine" hat jedoch eine etwas andere Kopfform und ist dunkler. Jedoch ist in dem Atlas noch eine ältere Larve dargestellt, die unterscheidet sich ganz erheblich von der jüngeren. Wer weiß, was es da noch für Zwischenstadien gibt.

Falls meine Bestimmung nicht richtig sein sollte, bitte melden.

Edit: je mehr ich mir die Fotos ansehe und versuche noch Vergleichsbilder zu finden, desto verwirrter werde ich. Was für eine Vielfalt, welche kleinsten Unterschiede.


----------



## inge50 (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hallo,

erstmal Danke.

Ist wirklich sehr verwirrend. Je mehr Bilder man anschaut, umso unsicherer wird man.

Zumal meine Bilder nicht so scharf sind. Man kann schlecht die Details erkennen.

Ich hab die Larve an der gleichen Stelle wieder entdeckt, an der auch die erste Larve war. Hier waren auch zwei leere Hüllen von der Häutung.
Aber war vielleicht nur Zufall.

Jedenfalls ist es schön, diese Tiere zu beobachten.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## flohkrebs (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man bedenkt das die __ Libellen leider immer weniger werden, wie ich auch am Ex-Teich feststellen mußte und dieses von Stanek auch bestätigt wird


hallo!
traurig...

Ich liiiebe Libellen!
und brauche zum Algenabfischen immer "ewig" seit ich bemerkt habe, wie viele Insekten (und -larven) da drinen in der "Algenblüte" hausen....
muss jetzt immer alle "retten" und zurück in den Teich legen:
Bachflohkrebse, Wasserasseln, Libellenlarven (wobei - die Larven von __ Großlibellen denen von den __ Kleinlibellen kaum ähneln!), diverse __ Würmer, Mückenlarven, Fliegenlarven, __ Egel, Wasserschnecken, und bevor ich jetzt alle Käferarten aufzähl, hör ich lieber auf... :smoki 
komisch - ist das überall so? oder leben die Wasserinsekten bei euch eher am Teichboden??

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Kolja (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hallo Inge,

ja es ist wunderschön und ich entdecke fast jeden Tag etwas neues im Teich.

Hallo Flohkrebs,

bei mir hängen auch viele Kleintiere in den Fadenalgen (vielleicht ist da am meisten Sauerstoff?) , aber auch am Teichboden.


----------



## gabi (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Käfer oder Larve?*

Hi  Flohkrebs,

das habe ich auch dass in den Fadenalgen viel zu viel Kleingetier rumwuselt um die beim rausholen einfach am Teichrand auszusetzen. Ich vermute dass die da einfach am Besten an ihr Futter kommen. Im Mulm am Teichboden ist aber erfahrungsgemäß noch mehr „Leben“.

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------

